# What Color Frame?



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

Just looking for some input on a project....hubs and rims pic'd below. Custom Waltworks frame with sliding Paragon dropouts, on the wailtlist...what color?


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

Go for monotone, get those rims painted to match too. Red chain, red grips, red saddle, red bars, red seatpost, red cranks, headset etc...red, red, red....


----------



## bsdc (May 1, 2006)

Pearl white frame with red dangly bits.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

I always thought that black looked good with red.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

bsdc said:


> Pearl white frame with red dangly bits.


nearly what I did....I went Oyster white with red bits. I wanted silver for everything else but had a hard time avoiding black.



















Next set up withthe new frame will be Ti and red....


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*ti*

Ti and red would look sweet, for sure. I like the white, but I am leaning toward basic black or Olive. Can I get a shot of the cable routing on the left side of that Ionic?


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

QUOTE=MichiganClydesdale]Ti and red would look sweet, for sure. I like the white, but I am leaning toward basic black or Olive. Can I get a shot of the cable routing on the left side of that Ionic?[/QUOTE]

Ask, and ye shall receive...


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*here's the finished product*

Finished and loving it. Wish spring would quit teasing and bring some warmer weather to N. Michigan.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

oops


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

nice to see another red one. Looks like a fun ride.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn, that's a nice looking Waltworks. The red and black aree subdued but not. Very sweet.

Drew


----------



## BILL E (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, I vote for black frame. The red Rohloff looks cool and I almost got one myself but I get the impression it just screams "please steal me" when ever its left alone in a public space:sad:


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

How come you didn't go with a Waltworks fork?


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

hope you don't mind me tagging onto your thread  It's in the line of colour scheme with the red rohloff, afterall. this is the start of the silver and red combo to replace the white Ionic.


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

Vader said:


> How come you didn't go with a Waltworks fork?


I've got 3 other Waltworks steel forks, one on my SS, one on my first geared bike, and one on my tandem. Love them, and have sung the praise of them for 6 years. But never had a carbon, and was intrigued by losing a pound, which about makes up for the nearly a pound extra in the rohloff.

Finch - Nice looking Q. Scott built my tandem rohloff, he's probably built more custom rohloff bikes than any other builder out there.

d


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi MC - nice to see you have Quiring as well...I find there is something very aestheticly pleasing about his stuff. Here is the build with Ti and red!


----------



## FroggyBiker (Jan 26, 2009)

I much prefer cromolly , BUT even I gotta admit it sure is PURDY!.... now go to wally world and get a rattel can of some putrid color and paint it OR someone will steal it the first time you park it somewhere.... purdy rigs like that get stolen at the drop of a hat


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

This frame replaces a Chromo frame, which I really liked...except the rust! I certainly won't be leaving this bike outside the shops, but I live in the forest and only park at home! Rides nicely too, after my first one today. Tracks better and lighter and fits better than the old frame. Pity about hte old one, it's just haging up now, waiting on a warrantee.


----------

